
Car Hacking Research: Remote Attack Tesla Motors - joosters
http://keenlab.tencent.com/en/2016/09/19/Keen-Security-Lab-of-Tencent-Car-Hacking-Research-Remote-Attack-to-Tesla-Cars/
======
joosters
Summary of the video at:
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/3121999/security/researchers-...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/3121999/security/researchers-
demonstrate-remote-attack-against-tesla-model-s.html)

